# New arrival and fun in the garden :D



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Well thought I'd share some photo's of my lot out in the garden.. it's a step down to their usual walking spot lol

Diego made a nice hole in the garden 









Zeus and Diego all tangled up as usual lol 









Pandora and Mishka sharing some ferratone 









Pandora being impatient









Last but not least Calypso !!! Our newst (and last) arrival


----------

